# Orlando 2 bedroom - Jan 13th



## horseymen (Nov 29, 2015)

Looking for a 2 bedroom on January 13th for 5, 6 or 7 days (really only need it for 5 - but if it's the same price for 6 or 7 days - might as well book it like that?)

My preferences are Bonnet Creek, any of the Marriott's, Orange Lake or Sheraton - but I will let you let me know what you can find!


----------



## Quilter (Nov 30, 2015)

*[Over $100 per night]*

[I'm sorry, but you cannot offer rentals for more than $100 per night in this forum.]


----------



## horseymen (Nov 30, 2015)

I was able to get this filled with a great deal at the Hilton Vacation Club.  Thank you!!  I will have a few more of these requests over the next couple of months - we have quite a few weekend trips to Orlando planned to use our annual pass.


----------

